# Thirty Two Years In the Making.....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I started this back in 1979,when the kit came out........and finished it today.The Mako Shark Corvette,in 1/32 scale from Monogram.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I really like the way you painted the body. Looks like a shark! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

love the paint job


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

How man of these smaller kits do they make, Or do they still make them at all, I have never seen them put together my self sense I only work in 1/24 and 1/25 scale I have never seen them really, and who make them anyway ?. Sure would be easer to display as small as they are, if not a Little more tougher to assemble being so small as well, Sure would use less paint that's for sure, and glue...lol....,...There cool looking that's for sure. 1979, WOW MAN, a year before I graduated High school, that's a while back I hope you know that dude,. 

"TIME KEEPS ON SLIPPING",.. "SLIPPING",.."Slipping"------- In To The Futurrrrrrrrre, --------Dooooo, Dot,..... Didoooo... lol 
(The-"Steve Miller Band")



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

looks good wow 32 yrs now I don't feel bad for having projects I started a decade ago


Ian not much avalible in 32nd scale anymore just a few snap togethers,I think the scale used to be more popular when slot car racing was in its heyday cause the bodies ended up as racers


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice work on this, it was always one of my favorite Corvettes. I'd say the end result was worth the wait.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice car indeed. The paint job is very cool!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I always liked that design, and had one when I was a kid. Drowned it in purple paint.

I read a story that a GM department head wanted the car to be the same color as a Mako Shark he had in his office. They tried but couldn't match it, so one night they painted the shark to match the car!


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

That's what I call taking time building your model. Nice build.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job on the body but you'd better detail paint the chassis!


----------

